# ESC for MIcro RS4's and other micro/mini's



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was wondering where I can find some cheap esc for the Micro rs4's I have a bout 5 of them I want to get up and runing to paly around with at my new track 
Or maybe if someone has soem they want to get rid of 
LMK and Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Look at the Futaba 230 ESC. It is small with revearse.


----------

